# Pre-bait for Foxes



## BurtB (Oct 3, 2008)

What all do you guys use as pre-baits for trapping foxes?


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

In my neighborhood it's cats and little poodles.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

Do you eat the foxes?


----------



## peepers (Oct 17, 2008)

The only recipe I can find for fox is for a type of mixed drink...


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

many years ago when i was growing up i was about 12 i think and i trapped and sold the hides and mom would cook all the meat and Ive ate fox- just cook it like you would a rabbit -flour,salt pepper and fry it or grill it on an open fire tastes like any meat its just how you season it is all--hey i'm native American Indian and everything is grocery's to me never let your mind rule your stomach


----------

